# Ultimate Vehicle



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

:smilecolros:

Hi all,

After much searching and comparing S.W.M.B.O. and myself have decided that the way forwards is a VW Camper as opposed to a full blown M/H.

But....

The vehicle I am looking for must have the following criteria...

1. 174 BHP
2. LWB
3. Automatic
4. 4 Motion drive system
5. 2 metres high

Anyone with any suggestions or am I being unrealistic...I would prefer a good second hand one...anyone know any good dealers

Regards
  Smithy :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might I suggest one of these http://www.moginalong.co.uk/Index.htm

Simples

Kev,


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Kev,

Thanks for that...I did look at these vehicles a while ago but one small point...

They exceed my 2 metre height requirement...apart from that they appear to be superb...   

Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why 2 metres then.

Kev.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Search autotrader.co.uk under thecommercial vehicle listings. Usually several low mileage demonstrators / p.ex vehicles.


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Kev,

2 metres so that I can get underneath height barriers which are common in this Country and popping up on car parks in France.

In fact this is one of the main reasons that I am going for a VW Camper.

At 2 metres high I can get to places that M/Hs can't................

Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for that RFT...I will start my search shortly....   


Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Smithy,

I wasn't aware that VW do a T5 with both Auto gearbox and 4 Motion. I thought that it was either or? I could be mistaken. Anyway, with the EDL diff lock, FWD is going to get you off wet grass 99% of the time unless you really dig in. My T4 auto has managed wet grass and mud without getting bogged down (yet - fingers crossed :roll: ).

Another point to check is that the 4x4 ride height might put your elevating roof slightly above the 2m limit, which is quite tight already with the T5, so you might need to consider fitting shorter springs to achieve your objective of getting under the height barriers. 

Good luck!

SD


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Height barriers, schmight barriers.

I drove a 9ft 1ins tall Horizons Unlimited Innovation (swb Tranny) around as my daily driver for 3 years and never had a problem with height barriers. On the very rare occasions that there were barriers there was always an alternative somewhere close by. The problem is more perceived than real.

I now drive an 8ft 10ins Adria Compact as my daily driver so it didn't put me off.

Incidentally Horizons used to offer an extending roof version of their Cavarno (again swb Tranny) but dropped it due to lack of interest by buyers. When they realised how much storage they lost in the roof they nearly all opted for the hard top.

HTH

SDA


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Are VW now supplying 174 4 Motions in the UK now? They didn't used to- but you can get them in Ireland in RHD. I think the bit about 174/4 motion/auto may be right as well.

Do you need a 174? On a private road (before conversion) my 130 went up to 120mph no problem!

EDIT: No they don't supply them in the UK - VW Vans


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies fellas..some interesting points.

The height problem is a concern for me because I visit quite a few recreation areas in France usually situated next to lovely lakes but entry to these carparks is restricted by 2 metre height barriers. It just makes life so very much more easier when you can park next to the lake and enjoy all of the facilities.
When skiing in the Alps earlier this year I was amazed at the high number of VW Caravelles with auto boxes and 4 motion drive being used as Taxis.

To my mind, a LWB with auto box and 4 motion drive would make a great camper Van.....just my thoughts   

Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

They are also very problematic - the auto box matches the engine. You cannot interchange boxes, which means you need to correct coded box for the engine - then you have to find someone it fit it - which typical vag is notoriously difficult and often ends up breaking a seal as it goes in. 

These things do need to be considered when looking at vehicles where you will be travelling through europe - my brother has been searching for a box for two years to fit his, and every time the right box comes up, it is gone in seconds! It will be a 2k job eventually, once he finds one with the right code, and VW want £3500 for a recon plus fitting!


----------

